# Moving, TiVo, HD questions



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I called to move service, hoping I could still transfer my two HR10-250 HD TiVos and one HD receiver or one standard TiVo to my new address. I am moving from SW Missouri to Little Rock and I was told that it couldn't be done. I have lifetime TiVo DVR service on my account and haven't paid any DVR fees since October 2000 when I purchased my first TiVo.

Bottom line, for $100 I get two HD DVRs and one HD receiver and antenna and complete installation. I accepted the deal reluctantly with my understanding I will own the new equipment and have committed to another two years of service. I was not told anything about DVR fees. Will I own the new equipment and will I be charged a DVR fee? I had sure hoped to continue to use the TiVo receivers until the MPEG4 conversion.

Chris


----------



## webini (Mar 9, 2004)

There is no more owned equipment at DirecTV - it is all leased and the receivers you are getting are leased as well. There are DVR fees since the new DVRs are not TIVO.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Why would you "hope" to keep your HR10's at your new address? You take them with you and hook them up. If you use the movers program DirecTV will simply install a dish and cabling at your new house and hook up whatever receivers you have. You don't need new receivers.

Having said that, $100 for *2* HR20s and an H20 is a great deal and I'd take that in a minute. You can still hook up any of your old receivers if you want to. Mix and match all you want.

And yes, everything since March 1st, 2006 has been a lease.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Are you saying that DirecTV will not let you activate your owned DirecTiVos at your new location?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

hiker said:


> Are you saying that DirecTV will not let you activate your owned DirecTiVos at your new location?


They would not allow me to activate the HD TiVos at the new address.

Chris


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

webini said:


> There is no more owned equipment at DirecTV - it is all leased and the receivers you are getting are leased as well. There are DVR fees since the new DVRs are not TIVO.


My account shows lifetime DVR service and although it was certainly paid for TiVo, it isn't my idea to have to switch to a non-TiVo DVR. I expect no DVR fees as a result, especially considering no mention of having to begin DVR fees was made.

Chris


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Cancel your movers program and just install them yourself when you get to LR. If you have difficulty installing them, call a local satellite guy to do the install for you. I bounced all over central AR with DirecTV and would just call to change my address when I got it installed at the new location. My most recent move here in MS, I didn't even call. I went online and changed my address.

Your biggest issue once in LR will be getting local HD. KATV (ABC) is south of town on I-540 near Pine Bluff. The rest of the channels are in west Little Rock on Shinall Mountain. You may want to check out the Little Rock thread in the Local HDTV section at AVS to determine the best antenna for your neighborhood.

-Robert


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

rlj5242 said:


> Cancel your movers program and just install them yourself when you get to LR. If you have difficulty installing them, call a local satellite guy to do the install for you. I bounced all over central AR with DirecTV and would just call to change my address when I got it installed at the new location. My most recent move here in MS, I didn't even call. I went online and changed my address.
> 
> Your biggest issue once in LR will be getting local HD. KATV (ABC) is south of town on I-540 near Pine Bluff. The rest of the channels are in west Little Rock on Shinall Mountain. You may want to check out the Little Rock thread in the Local HDTV section at AVS to determine the best antenna for your neighborhood.
> 
> -Robert


Thanks for the advice regarding the OTA antenna and signals, but the installation will require a little more than I am willing to do. I have done most of my DirecTV installations in the past but this two story house needs cable throughout to make it work the way I want and a professional installer with the right equipment is what I want this time. I have been using an indoor OTA antenna with a Samsung SIR-T165 STB and able to received the local digital channels coming from west Little Rock as the house is west of 430 just off Rodney Parham. I am going to try to come up with the right antenna to get ABC HD as well.

Chris


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Chris Gerhard said:


> They would not allow me to activate the HD TiVos at the new address.
> 
> Chris


You must have got one of the idiot CSRs. There should be no problem whatsoever activating at your new address. In fact it's already activated, all they have to do is change your address and phone number in their system.

In any case, you got a good deal on the new equipment. If you do own the HR10s you could activate one to your account now and perhaps sell one on eBay. It should fetch a good price. Or sell them both if the new DVRs work out for you.


----------



## rld1015 (Dec 24, 2006)

"You may want to check out the Little Rock thread in the Local HDTV section at AVS to determine the best antenna for your neighborhood."

Where can I find this thread you are talking about? I am newbie.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

rld1015 said:


> "You may want to check out the Little Rock thread in the Local HDTV section at AVS to determine the best antenna for your neighborhood."
> 
> Where can I find this thread you are talking about? I am newbie.


AVS thread index here.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> You must have got one of the idiot CSRs. There should be no problem whatsoever activating at your new address. In fact it's already activated, all they have to do is change your address and phone number in their system.
> 
> In any case, you got a good deal on the new equipment. If you do own the HR10s you could activate one to your account now and perhaps sell one on eBay. It should fetch a good price. Or sell them both if the new DVRs work out for you.


I really didn't consider the offer a good deal since I have purchased all of the equipment I have and hoped to continue to use it. I repeatedly tried to get an agreement to allow me to transfer my equipment and she even discussed it offline with a supervisor and came back with an absolute no. I will try again next week, thanks for the assistance.

Chris


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I really didn't consider the offer a good deal since I have purchased all of the equipment I have and hoped to continue to use it. I repeatedly tried to get an agreement to allow me to transfer my equipment and she even discussed it offline with a supervisor and came back with an absolute no. I will try again next week, thanks for the assistance.
> 
> Chris


None of that makes any sense to me, but I haven't moved in 29 years, so what do I know.

Nevertheless, you wouldn't be "activating" your Tivos. They're already activated. I don't get it.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Lije Baley said:


> None of that makes any sense to me, but I haven't moved in 29 years, so what do I know.
> 
> Nevertheless, you wouldn't be "activating" your Tivos. They're already activated. I don't get it.


Yea, just sounds like a dumb CSR that didn't understand. All he needs done is DirecTV to put up a new dish at the new location and run cables if needed. Any receivers he has now just simply need to be plugged in. There is no activation needed at all, they are already activated.

To the original poster: Just take your receivers with you and hook them up at your new place and then have DirecTV just put up the dish and run cables if you haven't already. You don't even need to mention anything about your receivers.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

bonscott87 said:


> Why would you "hope" to keep your HR10's at your new address? You take them with you and hook them up. If you use the movers program DirecTV will simply install a dish and cabling at your new house and hook up whatever receivers you have. You don't need new receivers.
> 
> Having said that, $100 for *2* HR20s and an H20 is a great deal and I'd take that in a minute. You can still hook up any of your old receivers if you want to. Mix and match all you want.
> 
> And yes, everything since March 1st, 2006 has been a lease.


$100 for 2 HR20 HD receivers is no deal. $0 would not be a deal. They should have to pay you as part of their QA department to use them... Honestly I just went through this move thing and getting an HR20 with it. I so much want to go back to just an SD receiver that is how bad the HR20 is. My wife literally hates DirecTV now it has been so bad. She refuses to use the HR20 now and only watched TV from our old 10-250. One that breaks, I have no idea what we'll do but it certainly won't be replacing it with another HR20 unless they have radically improved the reliability by then (improvements to the UI would be nice too, but that is less essential and when I am dealing with the thing fundamentally now working I can't be too picky)...

If you own an HR1-250, you can move it. I had them tell me the same thing about having to switch the the HR20 then threatened to leave, got the retention dept who said I could keep the 10-250 and they upgraded my other SD box to the HR-20, which was my big mistake...


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Yea, just sounds like a dumb CSR that didn't understand. All he needs done is DirecTV to put up a new dish at the new location and run cables if needed. Any receivers he has now just simply need to be plugged in. There is no activation needed at all, they are already activated.
> 
> To the original poster: Just take your receivers with you and hook them up at your new place and then have DirecTV just put up the dish and run cables if you haven't already. You don't even need to mention anything about your receivers.


All I did was request the mover's program and was told I had to replace my receivers. It was a rather lengthy discussion I had when told I couldn't move the receivers because they were going to be replaced very soon. I guess the concern is once DirecTV pays for the new install, they want a new programming commitment and a commitment using my old receivers doesn't mean anything since all become obsolete once the change to MPEG4 occurs since the receivers quit working. Apparently that is pretty soon according to the CSR. Likely scenario if they allow me to use the old HR10-250s, I decline the equipment exchange in a few months when offered and couldn't be held to the programming commitment since my equipment no longer works. DirecTV would have paid for a rather expensive installation with nothing to show for it in that case.

I am not convinced I am going to find the new equipment acceptable and will cancel DirecTV and use Comcast HD with a TiVo. It isn't likely I can be held to any programming commitment if the equipment I was forced to use isn't acceptable. It isn't that $100 is a bad deal, I expected the mover's program to provide installation and another year or so of using my HD TiVos. Then the HR20 should be much better, or at least I had hoped it will be.

Chris


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

Chris Gerhard said:


> It isn't likely I can be held to any programming commitment if the equipment I was forced to use isn't acceptable. It isn't that $100 is a bad deal, I expected the mover's program to provide installation and another year or so of using my HD TiVos. Then the HR20 should be much better, or at least I had hoped it will be.


I accepted a commitment in exchange for my HR20, and despite almost six months of constant issues noted on my account, they refuse to let me cancel without payment of the early termination fee.

About the $100; remember, its $100 for _leased_ equipment- so you also get the priveledge of paying them monthly for the equipment you didn't want or need.

Good luck battling the beast..


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

bizzy said:


> I accepted a commitment in exchange for my HR20, and despite almost six months of constant issues noted on my account, they refuse to let me cancel without payment of the early termination fee.
> 
> About the $100; remember, its $100 for _leased_ equipment- so you also get the priveledge of paying them monthly for the equipment you didn't want or need.
> 
> Good luck battling the beast..


That convinces me, I am going to cancel the agreement to accept the equipment since none of that was made clear to me and insist on using my existing equipment or just cancel DirecTV. Thanks.

Chris


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Chris Gerhard said:


> That convinces me, I am going to cancel the agreement to accept the equipment since none of that was made clear to me and insist on using my existing equipment or just cancel DirecTV. Thanks.
> 
> Chris


Cancel the current agreement and call the movers connection at a later time. I am sure you can keep the equipment, you just got a bad CSR. Unfortunately that is not uncommon.


----------



## shadowbozo (Nov 14, 2005)

You should be able to activate your old R10 Tivo's at your new location. I just added a 3rd Tivo (SD) onto my account. They activated it no problem. It works great. I just got my bill and it stated that I have a leased receiver on the account. After waiting on hold over 5 minutes a second CSR made the change on my account but wouldn't waive the $1 charge on the account. I have the largest programming package with DTV and have 3 DTV Tivo's on the account. Stick to your guns about your Tivo's. We have tried the DTV version and it in my wifes own words, "A clunky POS!".

If the CSR you talk to again won't do this ask for Customer Retention. 

Good luck. I'm going to call back in to Customer Retention because I'm an "A" list customer been with them since '98 just so they don't rip me off $1.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Chris Gerhard said:


> That convinces me, I am going to cancel the agreement to accept the equipment since none of that was made clear to me and insist on using my existing equipment or just cancel DirecTV. Thanks.
> 
> Chris


Your Lifetime DVR subscription covers any and all DVRs on your account (there is some quantity limit, maybe 8 or 10--I can't remember exactly). Can be TiVo or non-TiVo DVRs or both.

You would be moving your account, not starting a new one.

Like others have said, I would hire a local installer to provide the dish and then call DirecTV after you arrive with your equipment all plugged in. If you had not terminated your service at the old site, the receivers will still get the national channels, and if within the spot beam footprint, your old local SD satellite local channels.

When you call in from the new site, then move your account to the new address and get the proper satellite SD local channels there.

Most DirecTV CSRs do not know what they are talking about, IMHO, based on my personal experiences since 1999 with them.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> a commitment using my old receivers doesn't mean anything since all become obsolete once the change to MPEG4 occurs since the receivers quit working.


Your HR10-250s will not quit working when the shift to MPEG4 begins. They will still do a wonderful job of receiving and recording all D* SD programming and all OTA HD programming. Don't let D* push you around.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Again, there is no activation even needed. They are already active. All you need to do is plug them in.

I mean, I can take one of mine over to a friends house that has DirecTV and plug it in and it works fine. Location matters not in terms of being active.


----------



## DonDon (Jan 14, 2007)

They just wanted to get some more of those PESKY Tivo based receivers retired. Since they were paying for an install, they wanted some lease fees and a 2 year service commitment out of you.

While I have never done anything like this, I would do what someone suggested, and find a local Sat contractor to put up your dish and run the cables, and just call Dtv when you get there to change your local channels.

From what I have heard, you will NOT be happy with the new DTV DVRs after having a Tivo based unit.

Good luck.

Don


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

I just moved 3 months ago and had 5 HR10's and 5 SD D* tivos. I had a professional installer because anything beyond two multiswitch and most D* installers freak out. It cost a pretty penny but everything works and is hidden behind the walls and in 2 Honeywell wiring boxes. 

So just have the installation done and call or go online and change your address. I would never give up my HR10s until they pull the MPEG 2 feeds which I do not see happening for several years. OTA HD is the best PQ. 

Hope this helps, 
Jeff


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

DonDon said:


> From what I have heard, you will NOT be happy with the new DTV DVRs after having a Tivo based unit.


You can't make a broad statement like that. I've had Tivo since 2000 and I love the HR20 and it's interface. So do many others.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> You can't make a broad statement like that. I've had Tivo since 2000 and I love the HR20 and it's interface. So do many others.


Actually, he can make a broad statement like that, and he did. According to the post, he's just passing along what he heard. Even if it was his own opinion, it wouldn't necessarely be "wrong," just subject to debate.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I ended up accepting the DirecTV terms which recognize my lifetime DVR service so no DVR fees. The installation was just done today and so far the HR20-700 seems decent enough, although it will take some getting used to. I could have done the installation myself and of course brought my HR10-250's here and hooked them up as suggested. The installer was great, we walked around and planned the installation and it went really smoothly. If I had been smart enough to plan it all and had his knowledge of how to proceed, I could have done it all. Crawling through the crawlspace and attic running cables all made so much sense when he planned the cable runs. I was baffled when I considered it all myself. Very well thought out installation by the professional, cables dropped down through closets, hidden in siding seams, it all worked out fine. The dish is hidden from view from the front with just enough clearance to get above the large trees, it was all like putting a puzzle together.

Chris


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

You can still connect your HR10-250 Tivo DVRs and use them if you want to.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Yep, you can certainly activate (if they were deactivated) one or both your HR10's no problem. Just need the cable runs. Why not have them going? Backup for the HR20 in case you have problems and more important, 4 tuners and lots of storage space between them both.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

With 5 tuners and all of the storage space, I don't need my HD TiVos and the 2 HR20-700's. One HR20-700 died 30 minutes after the installer left. DirecTV is sending a new one, but the other one is working fine and if I can get two working properly and reliably I should be happy with the outcome. I still prefer the HR10-250, but I think these DVR's are very good when working. I called to report the defective HR20-700 and get the recorded message I am one of their A list customers, then I get a person and he tries to tell me all of the things I can do to get it working, I just politely tried all of them, but I knew it was dead. Hard to see how DirecTV shows much of a profit with all of the costs to ship a replacement out, maybe before my 2-year commitment ends, but I am not sure the profit will cover the costs that quickly. I downsized the package since my waivers are no longer good and I am not interested in the SD local channels there since I am able to get HD channels OTA.

If another HR20-700 dies, I may just add my HD TiVos and let them save the costs of sending more.

Chris


----------

